# 3000 Ford Diesel 1967 Belgian made.



## mississipiboy (Oct 16, 2016)

Having trouble with shifter hanging up when I try to change gears. Or even putting in gear.... HELP!!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mississipiboy,

It might be that your clutch needs adjustment? How much free play (push clutch pedal down by hand till you feel resistance as throwout bearing contacts clutch fingers) does it have? Should be about 1 " to 1-1/2".

It also might be that your shift lever is worn out and doesn't engage the forks properly. You can buy a complete shift lever assembly c/w cover. See below:

*Shifter Assembly, Stamped Steel*
*for Ford 2000, 2100, 2110, 2120, 2150, 2300, 2310, 3000, 3055, 3100, 3110, 3120, 3150, 3190, 3300, 3310, 3330, 3400, 3500, 3550, 4000, 4000SU, 4100, 4110, 4140, 4190, 4200, 4330, 4340, 4400, 4410, 4500, 231, 2600, 2610, 2810, 2910, 335, 340, 3600, 3610, 3910, 445, 4600SU, 4610, 531, 540, 5000, 5100, 5190, 5340 Tractors*












Enlarge Image


For tractor models with 6, 7 and 8 speed transmission from 10/1966 to 1975. Complete Shift Cover Assembly includes cover, levers, shifter knobs, shifter boots. DOES NOT INCLUDE GASKET. Order C5NN7N225A Gasket if needed. Replaces: Levers: C5NN7210D, C5NN7210V, Cover only: 81814737, C5NN7211F, C5NN7222L, C5NN7211E.
Part No: S.66211-LG


----------

